# عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور



## فرحان العيبان (18 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسر العندم للعود والعطور ان يقدم لكم اقوى عروضه الصيفية الذي نتمنى ان تلقى استحسانكم ورضاكم وتذكر دائمآ ,, أنك مع العندم لن تندم

العروض الصيفية من العندم للعود والعطور

برنامج العندم لرجال وسيدات الاعمال
العرض الفريد والأول من نوعه في الشرق الاوسط
برنامج الـ VIP من العندم للعود والعطور للشخصيات الـ VIP
اشتراك لمدة سنة للعميل يحصل خلاله على :
24 عطر خاص وذات جودة عالية (عطرين كل بداية شهر)
ست هدايا مجانية يحصل عليها العميل بداية الاشتراك مباشرة:
1- بشت رجالي صيفي فاخر
2- طقم كريستال نوعية فاخرة
3- ساعة من الماركات العالمية عالية الجودة
4- عبوة من دهن عود الشيوخ بالورد الطائفي
5- عبوة من دهن الورد الاسبارتا التركي نخب أول
6- عبوة من دهن العود الهندي الفواح

ايضآ احصل على : 
كرت خصم 30% على منتجات العندم لمدة عام كامل
[URL=http://arabsh.com]




[/URL]
** إذا جلبت عشر أشخاص 
عن طريقك تحصل على اشتراك 
مجاني لمدة سنة أخرى

** يمكنك تقديم هذا الاشتراك 
كهديه لأي شخص كل ماعليك
دفع الرسوم وإعطائنا عنوان
الشخص ونحن نتكفل بالباقي
كل هذا بـ ((1680)) ريال فقطة

**********

أفضل 10 عطور
URL=[http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
عشر عطور مختارة لكم من افخم وارقى
الماركات العالميه والشرقيه
ضمان الجوده والثبات
قبل التخفيض بـ500 ريال

الآن بـ 400 ريال فقط

**********

20 نص مخلط الشيوخ بالورد الطايفي 

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
عشرون نصف تولة من مخلط الشيوخ بالورد الطائفي نخب اول ونوعية تصنف 
من الدرجة vip لمن يبحث عن التميز 
قبل التخفيض بـ 1000ريال

الآن بـ 700 ريال فقط

**********
5 تول من دهن العود الكمبودي

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
خمس تول كبيرة من دهن العود الكمبودي الفاخر
فرصة لمن يريد الاهداء او حتى الاقتناء
قبل التخفيض بـ1000ريال

الآن بـ 900 ريال فقط

**********

تولة كمبودي معتق دبل سوبر

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
دهن عود كمبودى دبل سوبر معتق بيور 
نوعية فاخرة جدا رائحة فواحة وثابتة 
والتجربة خير برهان لمن يريد نوادر دهن العود
قبل التخفيض بـ 600ريال

الآن بـ 550 ريال فقط

**********

ربع توله من دهن العود الكلمنتان

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
ربع توله من دهن العود الكلمنتان المعتق 
لسنوات طويله رائحة فواحة 
وثابتة لمن أراد التميز
قبل التخفيض بـ400 ريال

الآن بـ 350 ريال فقط

**********
نص كيلو اريانا مع الهدايا

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
نصف كيلو عود خشب اريانا نوعية فاخرة جدآ 
وعلى الشرط ,احصل مع هذا العرض على هدايا مجانيه 
توله من "دهن العود الكمبودي السوبر + دهن الهندي الفواح + 
دهن الورد الاسبارتا"
قبل التخفيض بـ 1800 ريال

الآن بـ 1400 ريال فقط

**********
نص كيلو عود صناعي اندونيسي مع الهدايا

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
نصف كيلو من اجود انواع العود الصناعي نوعية فاخرة جدآ وعلى الشرط ,احصل 
على هدايا مجانيه توله من "دهن العود الكمبودي السوبر
+ دهن الهندي الفواح + دهن الورد الاسبارتا"
قبل التخفيض بـ800 ريال

الآن بـ 700 ريال فقط

**********

عرض الطيب لأهل الطيب

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
مجموعة مختارة بعناية (ربع كيلو عود اريانا+ ربع كيلو 
عود اندونيسي+معمول ملكي+معمول دوسري+
نص توله كمبودي+نص توله هندي+
نص توله دهن الشيوخ+عطربرستيج)
قبل التخفيض بـ1400 ريال

الآن بـ 1200 ريال فقط

**********

شنطة البخور والعطور

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
شنطة البخور والعطور باقة مختاره لكم (11 منتج في شنطة واحده)
من اجود انواع البخور والعطور
للاقتناء والاهداء
قبل التخفيض بـ200 ريال

الآن بـ 180 ريال فقط

**********

عرض العروض


[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]

عرض العروض مجموعة مختارة بعناية فائقة لترضي
أذواقكم (نص كيلو عود اريانا+ربع كيلو معمول ملكي
+نص توله ورد طائفي+نص توله كمبودي معتق+
نص توله دهن الشيوخ)
قبل التخفيض بـ2000 ريال

الآن بـ 1750 ريال فقط

**********
المعمول الملكي

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
ربع كيلو معمول ملكي فاخر جدا
وعلى الشرط 
قبل التخفيض بـ300 ريال

الآن بـ 250 ريال فقط

**********

المعمول الدوسري 

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
معمول دوسري ملكي درجة اولى 
عمل منزلي على الشرط
قبل التخفيض بـ250 ريال

الآن بـ 200 ريال فقط

**********
خمسين ربع توله

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
خمسين ربع توله مشكله من مخلط 
دهن العود الملكي والمسك المتسلق 
والورد الاسطنبولي للإقتناء والاهداء والتجاره
قبل التخفيض بـ300 ريال

الآن بـ 250 ريال فقط

**********
خمسين عطر فرنسية وشرقية

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
خمسين عطر من افضل العطور الفرنسية والشرقية 
والاكثر طلبآ بقوارير رائعة مكبوسة للإقتناء 
والاهداء والتجاره
قبل التخفيض بـ1750 ريال

الآن بـ 1500 ريال فقط

**********
خمسين شنطة من البخور والعطور

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
خمسين شنطة رائعة وفخمه تحتوي على عطور 
وبخور ودهن ذات جودة ممتازة
للإقتناء والاهداء والتجاره
قبل التخفيض بـ1750

الآن بـ 1500 ريال فقط

**********
خمسين عبوة معمول دوسري 
[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
خمسين عبوة فاخره من المعمول الدوسري
الملكي 55 جرام للإقتناء والاهداء 
والتجاره
ملاحظة تم تغيير العبوه)
قبل التخفيض بـ 400 ريال

الآن بـ 350 ريال فقط

**********
تولة ورد طايفي نخب اول 

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
تولة ورد طائفي قطفة اولى نخب اول
ذات رائحة جميلة وفواحة
قبل التخفيض بـ 800 ريال

الآن بـ 700 ريال فقط 

**********
16 ربع تولة مختارة ومنقاهـ 

[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
عرض رائع جدآ للإقتناء والاهداء 16 ربع توله
مشكلة من دهن العود الكمبودي والورد التركي
ودهن العود الهندي ودهن الشيوخ
قبل التخفيص بـ 400 ريال 

الآن بـ 350 ريال فقط

**********

عشر كراتين من مخلط دهن العود الملكي
[URL=http://arabsh.com]



[/URL]
عشر كراتين من مخلط من دهن العود الملكى بسعر (1200) ريال
الكرتون بداخلة 24عبوة نصف تولة من مخلط دهن العود الملكى الفاخر
سعر الكرتون سابقا 550ريال وسعر العبوة النص تولة فى السوق لايقل عن 100ريال
رائحة فواحة وجذابة وتدوم طويلا
فرصة لمن يريد التجارة او الاقتناء او الاهداء الان عرض مغرى جدا عشرة كراتين بسعر 1200 ريال فقط .

**********

ويحق لمن لم تعجبه عروضنا ان يرجعها ويرجع مبلغه فورآ
ارقام الحسابات
بنك الراجحي: مؤسسة العندم للعود والعطور 
279608010131328

البنك الاهلي : مؤسسة العندم للعود والعطور
12369747000205

خدماتنا
** خدمة التوصيل المجاني في جميع انحاء المملكة بالشحن السريع فدكس
** التعاون مع المدارس وحلق التحفيظ والمساجد في صنع هداياهم وطباعة شعاراتهم 
** التعاون مع الدوائر الحكومية والشركات الخاصه في صنع هداياهم وطباعة شعاراتهم
** التعاون مع أصحاب المحلات بتوفير كل مايخص العود 
والعطوروصنع منتجات خاصه بهم
** دعم العمل من المنزل للشباب 
والفتيات وتقديم المساعدة 
والخبرة والنصح لهم
*
*
*

ويوجد الكثير والكثير 
من العروض والمنتجات 
والخدمات , ما عليكم سوى 
الاتصال على الارقام 
الثابت: 014602337
الجوال: 0502554588 - 0504423953
زيارة الموقع للإطلاع على جديدنا
www.alandam.com
او الايميل
[email protected]
اخي العزيز تذكر دائمآ ,,
انك مع العندم لن تندم
العندم
إسم تثق به


----------



## فرحان العيبان (19 يوليو 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## فرحان العيبان (20 يوليو 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## فرحان العيبان (25 يوليو 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## فرحان العيبان (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (2 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (5 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (9 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------



## فرحان العيبان (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: عروض الصيف من مجموعة العندم للعود والعطور*

الله أكبر ,,


----------

